# meer dan 2 maanden voor



## Matron

Hi there,

Just need some help clarifying this please...

Is it saying that the Jury will not examine advertising content disseminated over 2 months prior to the complaint being made. 

_De Jury onderzoekt geen reclame-inhouden waarvan de verspreiding gebeurde meer dan 2 maanden voor het indienen van de klacht._

Context: here Page 5 (2nd Para) Jury regulations for JEP - the advertising regulator in Belgium... 

The French version is here: _Le Jury n’examine pas les contenus publicitaires dont  la diffusion est antérieure à 2 mois à dater de l’introduction de la plainte._


----------



## eno2

Ben oui. Quel est le problème?

Ge (je) moet zien dat ge(je)  de klacht indient binnen de twee maand na verspreiding.


----------



## Matron

eno2 said:


> Ben oui. Quel est le problème?
> 
> Ge (je) moet zien dat ge(je)  de klacht indient binnen de twee maand na verspreiding.



Thanks eno2... just being stupid.


----------



## P2Grafn0l

eno2 said:


> Ge (je) moet zien dat ge(je) de klacht indient binnen de twee maand na verspreiding.



Should that not be "binnen (de) twee maanden", or "binnen de tweede maand", eno2?


----------



## Hans Molenslag

Matron said:


> the Jury will not examine advertising content disseminated over 2 months prior to the complaint being made.


Ligt het aan mij, of kan deze Engelse zin op twee verschillende manieren worden gelezen?

1. _over 2 months prior to_ = more than 2 months prior to
Als de klacht vandaag op 14 februari wordt ingediend, dan onderzoekt de jury geen reclame die voor 14 december is verspreid.

2. _disseminated over 2 months _= disseminated over a period of 2 months
Als de klacht vandaag op 14 februari wordt ingediend, dan onderzoekt de jury geen reclame die in de periode van 14 december tot 14 februari is verspreid.

De Nederlandse zin kan alleen op de eerste manier worden gelezen.


----------



## eno2

P2Grafn0l said:


> Should that not be "binnen (de) twee maanden",


 Yes, but I'll not adjust or convert or 'correct'.

*As for the use of singular of 'maand' with numerals: *

In Dutch, kwartier, uur, jaar all get used in singular  with numerals. Twee kwartier, twee jaar, twee uur. Dutch makes an exception for 'maand'. Binnen twee maanden.
In Belgium maand also gets used in singular with numerals. That's how I use it: ' binnen de twee maand'.
(As for week: nobody says: binnen twee week. So that's no problem).

Link: http://taaladvies.net/taal/advies/vraag/511/maand_maanden_enkelvoud_of_meervoud_na_telwoord/

*As for the use of 'de' *



> Het algemeen Nederlands gebruikt doorgaans een onbepaald lidwoord of helemaal geen lidwoord.
> In Belgisch-Nederlands wordt _binnen_ ook door een bepaald lidwoord gevolgd.
> 'binnen de twee maanden'


binnen / over (in tijdsbepalingen) | VRT-Taalnet

*Flemish confusion between 'binnen' and 'over':*

If you say, the Dutch way, to a Flemish debtor: "betaal me binnen twaalf maanden", he'll only pay you after a year and not  one day before. Not out of lack of cash or because of Flemish stingyness, but because the Flemish tend to use  and interpret erroneously 'binnen twee maand'' for  'over twee maand'.

In the construction 'binnen de twee maand', they'll interpret it always correctly (as the time between now and two months).


----------



## P2Grafn0l

Ik bedank jou voor jouw uitleg, eno2, want nu is het wel duidelijk.


----------



## Hans Molenslag

eno2 said:


> Twee kwartier, twee jaar, twee uur. Dutch makes an exception for 'maand'.


_Maand_ is geen uitzondering, althans niet in het Standaardnederlands. Het gebruik van enkelvoud en meervoud is bij alle eenheden van tijd regelmatig behalve bij _kwartier_, _uur_ en _jaar_. Het zijn deze drie eenheden die een uitzondering vormen. (Ezelsbruggetje: ze eindigen alle drie op een -r. Mogelijk ligt daarin ook een taalkundige verklaring, dat weet ik niet vanbuiten.)


----------

